# NASA cover up?! Google Sky is hiding a special area.



## Mr Cubism (May 8, 2010)

There´s a strange thing going on at google sky:







And here:

[youtube]iKn_2neBSyo&feature=related[/youtube]

Why suddenly hide.....?!


----------



## aronpm (May 8, 2010)

:fp


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2010)

Cover-up of what? I agree it's weird to see a black rectangle in the sky, but it makes no sense to assume it's some kind of secret government business unless you have direct evidence of that.


----------



## IamWEB (May 8, 2010)

Makes you think, doesn't it?


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 8, 2010)

Dude, look at all that black around the 2007 picture. There's obviously something much bigger that we aren't seeing.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 8, 2010)

I don't know much about mapping the stars. But if it is anything like mapping the earth the measurements would be in "deg, min, sec" not "hr, min, sec"


----------



## Kian (May 8, 2010)

Occam's Razor, guys. It's probably just some error in the program or in gathering the evidence. What could possibly be there? A giant sign that says "HI WE'RE ALIENS." Let's get real.


----------



## Neo63 (May 8, 2010)

Certainly very weird but as Kian said, it's nothing special, probably a mistake they made or something.


----------



## Diniz (May 8, 2010)

You can see the area here...
http://vizier.u-strasbg.fr/cgi-bin/Vizie
or 
http://archive.stsci.edu/cgi-bin/dss_for

And there are thousands of telescopes imaging every night, they cant hide anything in the sky..


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 8, 2010)

PLANET X!!! 2012!!! 

just saying.


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2010)

Did anyone consider taking a look at the sky for themself?


----------



## Edward (May 8, 2010)

This is blasphemy, THIS IS MADNESS!!


----------



## Forte (May 8, 2010)

Dene said:


> Did anyone consider taking a look at the sky for themself?



I just looked and I saw a big black rectangle :O


----------



## SuperNerd (May 8, 2010)

Guys, really. It's a monolith. For srs.


----------



## sequencius (May 8, 2010)

Even if they were hiding something, it's not like we can do anything to stop them from doing whatever they're doing.


----------



## Neo63 (May 8, 2010)

Diniz said:


> You can see the area here...
> http://vizier.u-strasbg.fr/cgi-bin/Vizie
> or
> http://archive.stsci.edu/cgi-bin/dss_for
> ...



Both links were 404 Not Found.....I wonder why


----------



## Stefan (May 8, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Diniz said:
> 
> 
> > You can see the area here...
> ...



Cause he doesn't know how to copy links.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090604092132AAy8G19


----------



## sequencius (May 8, 2010)

Also, if NASA wanted to hide something I think they'd be a little more clever in disguising it... 

"Oh no! We'd better censor this on Google Sky. Alright well I'll just cover it up using a black paintbrush on Paint. See, it's black they won't even notice!"


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 8, 2010)

There. Now it's fixed. Problem solved.


----------



## sequencius (May 8, 2010)

rickcube said:


> There. Now it's fixed. Problem solved.



LMAO

oh it's 2 balls of fire, nice.


----------



## Samania (May 8, 2010)

its called technical difficulties.


----------



## Zane_C (May 8, 2010)

aronpm said:


> :fp



^ need more words other then just this arrow.


----------



## Edmund (May 8, 2010)

If this was more legitimate it would be really interesting.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 8, 2010)

If something as big as "niburu" was going to collide with Earth we would be able to see it without a telescope.Everyone realizes(I probably misspelled stuff already) that the "collision" was supposed to have happened twice already ,to my knowledge, and that each time nothing has happened.


----------



## IamWEB (May 8, 2010)

Missing No.?


----------



## megaminxwin (May 8, 2010)

While there does seem to be a big black rectangle, that doesn't mean it's a NASA cover-up.

What I reckon it is:

A - A map error that Google hasn't gotten around to fixing yet.
B - A place in the sky that they haven't mapped yet.

There may be thousands of telescopes around the world, but not all of them take images for mapping. In fact, very few do, if any.

Just think about that.


----------



## fundash (May 8, 2010)

OHMYGODITSALIONGETINTHECAR!!!


----------



## Cubenovice (May 8, 2010)

Here's an image from just before the area went black...


----------



## nck (May 8, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Here's an image from just before the area went black...



:fp
omg its an alien 20x20x20 cube


----------



## fundash (May 8, 2010)

PANIC!!!


----------



## Cubenovice (May 8, 2010)

Why panic?
When did cubers become scared of cubes?


----------



## IamWEB (May 8, 2010)

"A person is smart.
People are dumb, panicky, stupid and you know it."

-K, Men In Black


----------



## ChrisBird (May 8, 2010)

So we automatically assume government conspiracy?

For sure.

We never landed on the moon either I assume.
9/11 is a government laid plan.
And we are all actually living in the Matrix.

Good job.


----------



## aronpm (May 8, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> So we automatically assume government conspiracy?
> 
> For sure.
> 
> ...



Of course we didn't land on the moon. It doesn't exist, NASA destroyed it in 1969. The moon is the biggest NASA cover up ever, it was never a sphere, it was a disk, just like the sun.


----------



## Enter (May 8, 2010)

finally i'm coming home muhaha muhaha earthlings be my slaves or die


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 8, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> 9/11 is a government laid plan.


----------



## shelley (May 8, 2010)

[thread hijack]
Hey, did you know that Earth came within 6 hours of an asteroid collision in 1989?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4581_Asclepius


----------



## Cubenovice (May 8, 2010)

Hey, did you know the earth was hit 102 years ago, 251 million years ago and most likely many, many times more?

Next up: 1950 DA


----------



## Muesli (May 8, 2010)

nck said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an image from just before the area went black...
> ...



It's a Borg cube. OMFGLRN2STARTREKNUB


----------



## a small kitten (May 8, 2010)

He's got a window about nibiru open xD


----------



## ottothedog (May 8, 2010)

its not planet x, its rectangle X


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 8, 2010)

nck said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an image from just before the area went black...
> ...



x0ax0ax0ax0ax0a0x!!! That made me ROFL!!!!


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Dene (May 8, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Diniz said:
> ...



Oh good to see that guy suggested the same thing that I did. Not everyone has lost their common sense in this world yet I guess.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 9, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


>



Missingno pwns!

better than that other one, at least (the weird M one)


----------



## IamWEB (May 9, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Missing No.?





jms_gears1 said:


>



If not this, it's some error or incomplete task in the system. Common sense tells me the latter, happiness says the former.


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

This is stupid.


----------

